# Orange Open (offre quadruple play)



## Soseki (17 Août 2010)

Le 19 août Orange lance son offre quadruple play :







*NB: à ces tarifs il faut rajouter 6&#8364;/mois si l'on souhaite un engagement de 12 mois au lieu de 24 & encore 3&#8364;/mois pour la location de la Livebox.*

Il n'y pas encore de détails (genre à combien sera un iPhone 4 couplé à cette offre, quid du renouvellement de portable au bout de 12 ou 24 mois etc...) mais sur le papier ça à l'air tentant.

Par exemple l'offre "Open 2" reviendrait à 78,90&#8364;. (69,90 + 6 + 3)

Pour ce tarif on aurait droit à :

- Internet 20 méga (idem que chez Free/SFR/BT)
- offre télé (idem que chez Free/SFR/BT)
- téléphonie fixe (idem que chez Free/SFR/BT)
*- 1H vers tous les portables depuis la livebox + 4 numéros de portables en illimité* 

+ pour l'iPhone
- 2H de voix + *illimité de 19 à 8H vers tous les opérateurs*
- sms/mms illimité 
- forfait data 3G
- option TV

soit 48,90&#8364;/mois le forfait iPhone (en se basant sur 30&#8364;/mois le forfait triple play chez Free) avec un engament de 12 mois.

Pour un forfait iPhone équivalent chez SFR il faut compter 66,90&#8364;/mois (ILLIMYTHICS 5 XL 2H) avec 1H de moins sur les horaires en illimité (20H à 8H), auquel il faut rajouter 30&#8364;/mois de Free = 96,90&#8364; (et là il n'y a pas 1H comprise vers tous les portables + 4 numéros de portables en illimités depuis la freebox).

96,90 - 78,90 = 18&#8364;/mois d'économie (x12 = *216&#8364;*)

_NB: vous pouvez encore économiser 6&#8364;/mois (soit 72&#8364;/an) en plus si vous préférez vous engager sur 24 mois._

Plus de 200&#8364; de différence & les portables en quasi illimité depuis  la box (1H + 4 numéros préférés en illimité ...c'est largement suffisant  pour moi en tout cas)...j'ai beau encore avoir le souvenir des heures sombres de Wanadoo, cette offre m'a l'air sans équivalent en terme de service pour ce prix.

Il y a des abonnées Livebox dans les parages ? Vous êtes satisfait de votre ligne ? 

Je suis actuellement chez Free et j'en suis très satisfait (hormis l'interface TV datant d'un autre âge ) mais cette offre d'Orange m'attire énormément à première vue...seulement je n'aimerais pas échanger ma ligne Internet Free qui fonctionne à merveille pour une connexion en carton chez Orange


----------



## marvel63 (17 Août 2010)

Salut,
je suis client Orange depuis de nooooommmmmmbreuses années, j'ai eu en tout 48h d'indisponibilité ADSL en raison d'un problème de filtre téléphonique dans mon appart.

Donc fiabilité au top, encore heureux au prix où c'est 

Pour revenir à l'offre quadruple play, Orange reste encore plus cher que Bouygues Telecom, qui casse vraiment les prix avec son offre ideo.


----------



## Soseki (17 Août 2010)

Idéo ne propose pas exactement la même chose (pas d'heure gratuite depuis la box vers les mobiles, ni 4 numéros mobiles en illimités depuis la box...faut racker 10&#8364; de plus pour 3H d'appel vers tous les mobiles) ; et côté iPhone avec néo 3 2H l'illimité est de 20H à 8H contre 19H à 8H chez orange.

Ce qui fait chez BT: Idéo (avec néo 3 2H) 64,80&#8364; + 10&#8364; pour 3H de mobiles depuis la box = *74,80&#8364;/mois*

Contre *78,90&#8364; *chez Orange avec *4 numéro de portables illimité depuis la box* en plus de *l'heure gratuite vers tous les mobile*s & *1H d'illimité en plus* chaque soir sur l'iPhone.

Et chez BT, il n'y a toujours pas la messagerie vocale visuelle je crois...et niveau couverture 3G, Orange > BT.

Donc en fonction des besoins, cette nouvelle offre Orange peut se révéler bien plus intéressante que Idéo.


----------



## marvel63 (18 Août 2010)

Démonstration bien argumentée, merci et bravo Soseki je vois que tu t'es bien penché sur le problème.
On voit qu'on ne peut pas directement comparer les deux offres, par exemple d'un coté on a depuis la box 3h vers tous les mobiles et d'un autre 4 numéros illimités. Chacun peut faire en fonction de ses besoins.

De mon côté j'ai prévu de creuser la question à partir du 19 (demain), je dois notamment vérifier deux points :
- A combien est l'iPhone 4 32Go chez Orange Open (299euros pour Odeo)
- Faut-il obligatoirement arreter l'abonnement FT ligne fixe (je crois que oui)

En tout cas je ferai le max pour rester chez Orange, pour la qualité de service ADSL et la couverture 3G.


----------



## Soseki (18 Août 2010)

En effet le problème c'est qu'il n'y a aucune uniformisation des offres entre les opérateurs, chacun propose ses petites options dans son coin...et du coup rend caduque toutes comparaisons de forfait dans bien des cas.

Ici entre Idéo & Open, il faut voir par exemple l'intérêt que l'on porte aux portables depuis la box (on gagne 10&#8364;/mois avec idéo si l'on s'en tape) ou encore celui d'avoir 1H de plus chaque soir en illimité sur son iPhone.



> - A combien est l'iPhone 4 32Go chez Orange Open (299euros pour Odeo)


J'imagine que ce sera basé sur l'offre actuel d'Orange..soit 299 ou 349&#8364; selon les forfaits.



> - Faut-il obligatoirement arreter l'abonnement FT ligne fixe (je crois  que oui)


Là il ne devrait pas avoir de problème, Orange propose déjà de conserver une ligne fixe avec abo dans ses offres actuelles.


----------



## drfloyd (19 Août 2010)

je reviens de france telecom pour l'offre 4en1 (je la veux en open 1 : 54,90)

il me sortent que je peux economiser 70e sur l'achat du iphone, en prenant une offre open 3 (iphone 199e), puis de changer d'avis dans le mois pour revenir à open 1 (normalement 299e le iphone)

Donc je gagnerai 100-30e d'abonnement plus evelé le premier mois = 70e

C'est credible ? J'ai peur de rester coincé avec mon abonnement Open 3....


----------



## juan66 (19 Août 2010)

Orange open 3h : 88 (en comptant les 3 de livebox)
Bouygues neo 3h : 69

Certes, je n'ai pas les appels vers mobiles depuis la ligne téléphonique, mais je ne vois pas à quoi ça sert, dans la mesure ou j'ai le portable qui est illimité...

Donc 19*12= 228 d'économiser par an en étant chez bouygues.



> niveau couverture 3G, Orange > BT.


Ah bon, et tu as de super analyses pour affirmer ça??
Je viens de résilier orange(mon engagement sur mon premier iphone est enfin terminé) pour passer chez bouygues, et tu vois j'aurai dit le contraire. 
Le réseau orange est de plus saturé, et les débits sont moins bon que chez bouygues.


----------



## Soseki (19 Août 2010)

@juan66 : pour avoir un à peu près équivalent d'Open 3 chez Ideo, il faut rajouter les 10 en sup d'appel Box ...ce qui donne 79,80 ; ça reste donc mois cher en effet...(et encore plus si l'on se fiche des appels mobiles depuis la box) mais après il doit y avoir d'autres petites nuances (offre télé, options/fonctions de la box etc...) qui peuvent jouer un peu.

Avec Orange par exemple, il y aura l'accès à leur hotspots (dans les gares, aéroports, hôtels, à l'étanger) ...certains peuvent s'en foutre royalement & d'autres être très intéressés par cela ; j'ai pas cherché mais il y peut-être l'option Deezer offerte sur l'iPhone chez Orange par ex..à voir.

Bref...il faut étudier chaque offre selon ses besoins car elles sont tellement disparates d'un opérateur à un autre que déclarer que machin est toujours meilleur que bidule n'a pas beaucoup de sens.

PS: pour la couverture 3G...je parlais en général, selon l'Arcep Orange est premier en terme de couverture du territoire, SFR second & BT troisième. 

Après selon les zones ça varie tellement que là encore dire qui est le meilleur est bien difficile....dans certains coin SFR aura une super couverture 3G qui ravira ses utilisateurs alors que d'autres ailleurs diront qu'ils captent super mal, idem pour Orange & BT.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------




drfloyd a dit:


> je reviens de france telecom pour l'offre 4en1 (je la veux en open 1 : 54,90)
> 
> il me sortent que je peux economiser 70e sur l'achat du iphone, en prenant une offre open 3 (iphone 199e), puis de changer d'avis dans le mois pour revenir à open 1 (normalement 299e le iphone)
> 
> ...




Là franchement je me méfierais...downgrader un forfait sur lequel on s'engage 12 mois ça me semble un peu trop beau pour être vrai


----------



## drfloyd (19 Août 2010)

bah oui comme l'impression que le vendeur essaye de me rouler... 

Il me dit que c'est classique, que tout le monde fait comme ça.

Ca me parait gros.


----------



## Soseki (19 Août 2010)

drfloyd a dit:


> bah oui comme l'impression que le vendeur essaye de me rouler...
> 
> Il me dit que c'est classique, que tout le monde fait comme ça.
> 
> Ca me parait gros.



A mon avis une fois que t'as signé pour un Open 3 tu en as pour 12 ou 24 mois...à moins d'avoir envie d'Open 4 parce que bien sur pour donner plus de brouzoufs il n'y a jamais de problème 

Il n'y a pas pire ordure que des vendeurs payés à la com et qui ont des objectifs à atteindre...surtout dans le milieu de la téléphonie ; ayant pratiqué quelques étés... j'en ai refourgué des options sms à la con, des assurances bidons sur des portables à 60&#8364; et autres saloperies honteuses :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

Voici les tarifs iPhone 4 avec Open...qui comme on pouvvait s'y attendre sont de 199/249 pour le 16 GO & 299/349 pour le 32 GO en fonction du forfait.

NB: Orange t'aurais quand même  pu offrir le tarif préférentiel à partir d'Open 2...c'est un peu mesquin les 50&#8364; de plus 

Edit: j'avais pas fais attention car Open 1 ne m'intéresse pas...mais le tarif passe à 299&#8364; pour le 16 GO & 399&#8364; pour le 32 GO, pas glop.


----------



## juan66 (19 Août 2010)

> Après selon les zones ça varie tellement que là encore dire qui est le meilleur est bien difficile....dans certains coin SFR aura une super couverture 3G qui ravira ses utilisateurs alors que d'autres ailleurs diront qu'ils captent super mal, idem pour Orange & BT.


On est tout à fait d'accord. Evoluant entre région parisienne et province, j'ai trouvé que la 3G d'orange était souvent saturé sur Paris : bonne réception, mais malgré tout relativement lente.



> Bref...il faut étudier chaque offre selon ses besoins car elles sont tellement disparates d'un opérateur à un autre que déclarer que machin est toujours meilleur que bidule n'a pas beaucoup de sens.


Tout à fait, et l'on se rencontre que malgré les années qui passent, ces trois opérateurs sont toujours aussi peu claire sur leurs options qui sont carrément incompréhensibles, pour toute personne "étrangère" au monde geek. Petit exemple :
Quand ma mère a pris son forfait pour son iphone, elle voulait juste pouvoir consulter le web et ses mails sur hotmail. 
Je lui ai dit qu'elle n'avait pas besoin d'un forfait spéciale iphone(avec mboxmail ça passe sur les 500 mo classique), le vendeur lui-même lui stipuler le contraire : sans forfait iphone, se sera du hors forfait...
En gros, c'est de plus en plus technique, avec des gens qui n'y comprennent plus grand chose.


----------



## Piny (3 Septembre 2010)

J'ai cherché pour SFR et BT les offres tout en 1 (c'est quoi le nom d'ailleurs de ses offres ? 4G ? ), et je trouve que Orange s'en sort très bien surtout pour l'offre tout illimités à 110, puisque ce sont les seuls à proposer les fixes à l'international en illimités et ce depuis le mobile, j'ai bien compris ?

En tout cas l'offre SFR multi pack absolu est la même (non ?) que celle d'Orange et elle est clairement moins bien.

Par contre, sur le site d'Orange, quand je sélectionne les offres, il n'y a pas d'Iphone dans les téléphones que l'on peut sélectionner, c'est juste une erreur ou il est vraiment impossible de prendre un iPhone avec cet abonnement ?

En parlant justement de personnes aux connaissances limitées, la téléphonie par internet c'est quoi au juste ? C'est un genre de Skype ? Fini l'apparail téléphonique pour parler ? Il faut absolument passer par un ordinateur pour téléphoner ? Si c'est le cas c'est assez ennuyant.


----------



## Cybry (17 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que, dans les nouveaux forfaits OPEN, le débit de la 3G Orange est encore limité à 384K, comme avec les forfaits origami non iphone ?
J'ai peur que ce soit le cas (chez Orange, jusqu'ici, seules les forfaits estampillés 'pour iphone' sont complètement débridés).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

Je me réponds à moi même : apparemment c'est de la vraie 3G+ débridée (cf retour d'expérience d'un acheteur http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=63001&p=8).


----------



## legarsdu35 (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, excuser moi pour la réponse un peu tardive mais je souhaitais vous informer que cela était totalement possible de prendre l'offre open 3 pour payer moins chere l'Iphone et de revenir sur un Open 1 un mois après : MOI MEME JE L'AI FAIT !!!

donc oui le vendeur, t'a très bien expliqué et c'est tout a fait possible !
Cordialement


----------



## arrakiss (29 Octobre 2010)

Bah oui (jai pas lui tout le post) mais ça a tjrs été possible.
J'ai toujours pris mes forfait au taquet pour revoir à la baisse par la suite.


----------

